# Opera North Ring Cycle 2016



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I was just searching for upcoming performances of Wagner's Ring Cycle, and this company was one of the groups putting it on in 2016. I know nothing about the company, and also nothing about the Southbank Centre in London.

Could someone here clue me in on the quality of performance expected from Opera North, and also if the Southbank Centre has decent acoustics?


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I have tickets for this. Opera North are a regional British opera company with a very good reputation. Unsurprisingly they are based in the north of England. They put on the operas individually over the past couple of years in the North getting great reviews. Their music director Richard Farnes has been highly praised and is tipped to go on to bigger jobs soon.

This Ring is semi staged but that shouldn't put you off.

The Royal Festival Hall doesn't have the best acoustic but is ok in the front stalls or front balcony. Whatever you do don't get a stalls ticket under the overhang. 

However I thought that this maybe sold out but returns will pop up nearer the time.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Probably better than most productions done these days.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

jflatter said:


> The Royal Festival Hall doesn't have the best acoustic but is ok in the front stalls or front balcony. Whatever you do don't get a stalls ticket under the overhang.
> 
> However I thought that this maybe sold out but returns will pop up nearer the time.


j do you know how they sell returns? Am kicking myself for hesitating.

As recently discussed.
http://www.talkclassical.com/36680-uk-opera-north-announces.html


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> j do you know how they sell returns? Am kicking myself for hesitating.
> 
> As recently discussed.
> http://www.talkclassical.com/36680-uk-opera-north-announces.html


Yes. You need to keep regularly checking the website.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

The Southbank Centre aka the Royal Festival Hall has fairly good acoustics compared to other London concert halls. The sound is excellent for symphonies up on the balcony. Have to agree with the other commenter, avoid seats under the balcony overhang. The rear stalls don't have good acoustics and the low sound reflectors act as a cough amplifier.


Blimey just checked, sold out over a year in advance! Even the Proms Ring didn't go that quickly.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Already sold out! Well, in one way I'm happy for Opera North, but of course that means that I don't get to see the ring (or spend a week in London, either). I didn't look into the performances in Leeds, mostly because I can't think of anything to do there during the day that would fill a week's visit. Correct me if I'm wrong, or if there are lots of lovely things to see close to Leeds. 

The National Opera in Washington is doing one next year too. That's only about a ten hour drive for me, and there's enough to do in Washington to fill a week. Again, I have no idea how good this company is.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

waldvogel said:


> Already sold out! Well, in one way I'm happy for Opera North, but of course that means that I don't get to see the ring (or spend a week in London, either). I didn't look into the performances in Leeds, mostly because I can't think of anything to do there during the day that would fill a week's visit. Correct me if I'm wrong, or if there are lots of lovely things to see close to Leeds.


Gasp! I hope nobody from Leeds reads this!  . Leeds and nearby York and Harrogate will easily provide enough touristy things to do. You'll have a great time.


----------

